# PLEASE HELP> Medical Advice in Italy



## Elliecat (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I have been living in Italy for a few months and need to know If there is anything like the UK version of a walk in clinic i.e for preganaancy testing or STD check up or general Gyneological check ups.. I have looked all over the internet both in italian and English but my italian isnt great so I cannot figure out where I should be going. 

So basicallly how does it work here..? Is there a walk in clinic or do you have to go to a normal doctor or to the hospital..? There is no one here who can help me.. Thank you.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Elliecat said:


> Hi I have been living in Italy for a few months and need to know If there is anything like the UK version of a walk in clinic i.e for preganaancy testing or STD check up or general Gyneological check ups.. I have looked all over the internet both in italian and English but my italian isnt great so I cannot figure out where I should be going.
> 
> So basicallly how does it work here..? Is there a walk in clinic or do you have to go to a normal doctor or to the hospital..? There is no one here who can help me.. Thank you.


You could try a pharmacia or even at your commune, at ours a doctor calls weekly for a clinic as we do not have a surgery. Are you language skills ok? if you bought your house from an agency, they shouls be able to help find someone who can interpret for you. Why not ask a local mum.


----------

